# Never-ending Molly Ich



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

My black Molly, Princess Tatianna, has had Ich for the past 3 weeks and it hasn't gone away. I've been treating it with medication and it still hasn't gotten any better. It's only a small spot on the top of her head and it isn't getting any worse but it just won't go away. Any tips on how to get rid of it or should I not worry about it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

First, make sure its ich, Get a really good magnified pic and post it if you can. Sometimes fish will get something else on the spot the ich wounded.

Second, if it is ich, consider a different med. Sadly, med-resistant ich is showing up more and more commonly. Finish the first course of med. Then you'd want to siphon the substrate, do a big water change, run carbon in the filter to get out the first med, remove the carbon then start again with a new med as directed. Read the fine print and choose a new med with different ingredients.


----------

